# Jeff Bezos looking for philanthropic suggestions...have one for you



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's a novel idea mr Bezos. Pay your employees and people around your business a living wage or better. Imagine how many lives you could effect by doing that rather than just "giving money away".

Boggles my mind that people of this amount of wealth and character don't get that kind of proposition.

More money in the pockets of the masses does much more for the economy, people and ALSO business's as our economy is now mostly "consumer spending" driven.

Take a little less of your own profits, less to shareholders and more to people who actually PRODUCE those profits.

I'm not liberal democrat or a socialist and don't believe in taking from the rich to simply give to the poor. But working people should not have to struggle constantly to get a leg up and companies and business should not keep reaching into the working class pockets to produce more profits for shareholders.

That's corporate welfare.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

For what it worth Amazon just start recently making money for years and years they have been investing in itself and not been making any profit at all I believe this turned around last year sometime


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Here's a novel idea my Bezos. Pay your employees and people around your business a living wage or better. Imagine how many lives you could effect by doing that rather than just "giving money away".
> 
> Boggles my mind that people of this amount of wealth and character don't get that kind of proposition.
> 
> ...


PROFIT SHARING.

Once upon a time
All of the Real Companies did this.
Along with benefits packages.
Paid Vacations.
Sick Leave.
Discount stock options.

Now the shareholders get every loose penny.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Amazon the corporation doesn't make any profits but it's made Jeff Bezo's currently I believe the 2nd wealthiest man on the planet?
Share holders and investors have made millions possibly billions in profits as well.

Stock is currently moving back and forth at the $1000 mark.

Amazon invests most of its profits in other things and thus rarely shows corporate profits.....which is typical of most such large corporations.
And you're right, either last year or more recently they have actually started to show profits on the books.



tohunt4me said:


> PROFIT SHARING.
> 
> Once upon a time
> All of the Real Companies did this.
> ...


 Yep...once upon a time! But now to most companies employees are completely disposable and replaceable and in turn these companies get no loyalty or happy employees.

Let me also be clear.....as an independent contractor i'm not looking for the "benefits" of an employee, i'm just looking to get paid enough to provide these things for myself. What you suggested should most definitely be part of amazon employee benefits which I have no clue what they do or don't provide as far as that goes.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Jeff may be the richest man in the world but he's not liquid. Most of his money is probably in Amazon stocks which he can't liquidate. Most rich people are cash poor with most of their assets tied up in stocks, real estate, etc.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Jeff may be the richest man in the world but he's not liquid. Most of his money is probably in Amazon stocks which he can't liquidate. Most rich people are cash poor with most of their assets tied up in stocks, real estate, etc.


 True that bezo's wealth is largely on paper. But he's got plenty of liquidity you can bet that.
He spent $75million or so on recovering nasa rocket engines that even the US Navy said was either impossible or too expensive.

I don't think there is any law against a CEO selling his own stock? He can't dump it but he can liquidate certain amounts I believe? could be wrong as let's face it.....i'm a delivery driver, not a corporate accountant!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You really think he wrote a check for $75 million? He's not liquid. It's silly to keep ones' money in all cash and jewelry. He ain't no rapper.

As far as him selling any significant amount of Amazon stock, there will have to be paperwork with the SEC that would affect the share price his company while analysts figure out why the CEO is selling some of his shares.

-----

Amazon on Mars. Who wants to sign up to deliver to the new Mars colony? Offering 14400 hr blocks @ $18/hr. Solar flare? $22/hr.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> You really think he wrote a check for $75 million? He's not liquid. It's silly to keep ones' money in all cash and jewelry. He ain't no rapper.
> 
> As far as him selling any significant amount of Amazon stock, there will have to be paperwork with the SEC that would affect the share price his company while analysts figure out why the CEO is selling some of his shares.
> 
> ...


 I'll bet he did. Apparently he sells $1 billion in stock a year to fund blue origin. Yes, he can write a check for $75 million probably every year for life!

https://www.space.com/36370-jeff-bezos-sells-amazon-stock-for-blue-origin.html

The problem with CEO's simply selling shares is all "optics". Doesn't look good for the company and makes investors nervous as well as arouses suspicion of insider trading.

And apparently as the title of this thread says, he's looking to give his money away now.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/15/technology/jeff-bezos-amazon-twitter-charity.html?_r=0

So, he can write large checks. $35 million this year to one charity. That's cash money bro, not an IOU!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Everything done electronically. I doubt he did anything beyond authorizing the sale and transferring the proceeds to blue origin.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Everything done electronically. I doubt he did anything beyond authorizing the sale and transferring the proceeds to blue origin.


 When they send us our money "electronically" it turns into cash right?!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You need to get the actual cash from the bank. Otherwise it's just a bunch of 1's and 0's.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> You need to get the actual cash from the bank. Otherwise it's just a bunch of 1's and 0's.


 Have no clue whether you're just arguing for arguments sake or there's another issue. But, i'm moving from this topic with you after this post.

I can use a debit card and never EVER put any cash in my hand to spend it. Whats the difference if it's electronic or a check? There is none, it's simply another method of moving money from one place to another.

Selling stock whether electronically, which almost EVERYONE does, or getting a check.......it's still a deposit and SPENDABLE!

MOOT point about any electronic transaction!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm not the topic starter. You're oversimplifying what jeff can do with his money.


----------



## 6Yankee5 (Feb 25, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Jeff may be the richest man in the world but he's not liquid. Most of his money is probably in Amazon stocks which he can't liquidate. Most rich people are cash poor with most of their assets tied up in stocks, real estate, etc.


What difference does it make if he is cash poor?
Rich people don't need cash!
Rich people can purchase anything they want without using cash!
If rich people want cash, they can walk into any bank and get as much as they wish.
If they really need a lot, they just buy the bank!


----------



## Magik0722 (Jun 5, 2016)

What is the living wage? Does it become different for someone who has 8 kids rather than me who has 0 kids?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Magik0722 said:


> What is the living wage? Does it become different for someone who has 8 kids rather than me who has 0 kids?


 The reality is you can't factor in all personal choices people make in such a number. How many people you support with the wage/salary you make is your decision. The only way to balance that out is with tax credits/reduction for children. But even that has detractors as it puts more burden on people who have no children.

Seems even the smartest minds disagree on what a living wage is so I don't know the exact answer but it's somewhere between $15-22 an hour at the present time.

Walmart is moving in that direction and they are the largest employer in the country. 1.4 million people I believe? The cost of increasing their wages is about 1.25 billion dollars a year. They can "afford it". As well everyone in the upper chain still is compensated well and share holders make money too. Even with their very small margins and markups they still make plenty of profits.

CEO pay is way out of wack and almost everyone agrees with that.....of course with the exception of MOST of the CEO's. Some agree with it. And actually Jeff Bezos pay is meager compared to almost all similar sized companies.

And the benefits for paying living wages are HUGE for everyone! Not just the worker. Less stress on entitlements, less need for government programs, more money in the economy and that in turn actually puts more money in business and owners pockets as well.

AND in turn makes for more taxable income all around.

The biggest problem with such a wage is the impact on smaller business and local type business.



6Yankee5 said:


> What difference does it make if he is cash poor?
> Rich people don't need cash!
> Rich people can purchase anything they want without using cash!
> If rich people want cash, they can walk into any bank and get as much as they wish.
> If they really need a lot, they just buy the bank!


He's not cash poor. The statements from oicu812 show that they are completely ignorant on how wealth is created and generated and what the facts are about electronic transactions. In other words.....CLUELESS!

I posted plenty of links to show the facts. The information is available with little effort.

Sorry for the one long post. I posted 2 separate replies but this board groups them together for some reason?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You sound like you're Jeff bezos accountant. When I said cash poor, I never mentioned Jeff personally. You inferred that. Go back and read what I wrote.. I don't know Jeff nor do I care what he does with his money. You started this thread for what?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> You sound like you're Jeff bezos accountant. When I said cash poor, I never mentioned Jeff personally. You inferred that. Go back and read what I wrote.


Hmmmm....interesting....you must mean you meant something other than you wrote!!?? Sounds like a donald trump answer!

I think the person who needs to reread what you wrote is you!

Obviously you have a comprehension and memory problem.

One other point superG....stocks are considered a liquid asset. Look it up....


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

And I thought you were done with this thread. Another thing I must not be comprehending correctly.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> And I thought you were done with this thread. Another thing I must not be comprehending correctly.


 I was done with YOU on this topic not the thread itself.

Now....I'll make it more clear...I won't be responding to posts by YOU in this thread! Clear enough?

Talk to yourself as I find it annoying to have to argue with idiots!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Gotcha. I will not argue with the geniuses with the likes of you. It just makes me look even more stupid. This is an extremely popular thread by the looks of it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> You sound like you're Jeff bezos accountant. When I said cash poor, I never mentioned Jeff personally. You inferred that. Go back and read what I wrote.. I don't know Jeff nor do I care what he does with his money. You started this thread for what?


 Since you made some additions to your post(or I overlooked a truly idiotic statement).....let me also show you how ignorant you are.
Jeff Bezos HIMSELF went on twitter and announced that he was looking for "philanthropic" ideas. As well all the info I posted is public information as it's a public company and his finances are out in the open.
Educate yourself you MOOK!

I even posted the ****ing links asswipe!

Obviously you suffer from ADHD as well as the memory and comprehension problems! See a doctor son!


----------

